#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  On the Beach your favourites

## david44

I like nice white sand no people


Very best are in Donegal Denmark and Finland but all icy now
Like Whitsands Bay Cornwall
Caminha Portugal 
Les Sables 'D'Olonne or Guethary France
Malibu California
Panama Beach Florida
Cow Bay Queensland
Even in the city of Newcastle NSW you can relax without others hassling you to buy something

Do such places exist, have car fancy some warm but no karaoke itinerant hawkers.I have been to Cham And GHua Hin many times, so far only deserted beach I've found is Songkhla but the heavy terror/muslim atmosphere repels my wife she regards anywhere south of Silom as abroad


My limited experience of accesible Thai beaches is loud people litter,hawkers and dogs!
Any recommendations please?
As my thatched yacht is being refrubished kindly limit to those on the mainland or with car ferry which discounts most Andaman sea isles.
I spent a night in Phuket never again thank you.

----------


## terry57

^

Great song by the way. 

Plenty of quality Beach's with no people South of Pratuup KK. 

Start at Ban Krut and keep going South. 

Avoid weekends and public holidays and enjoy cracking quality beach's.

The vast majority of Farang have no idea about these places thank fok.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Best beach I ever came across was in Arnhem land NT,though you had to be careful of croc's.

Terry won't have been there to many Abo's. :Smile:

----------


## david44

Thanks guys have been down down there by train but never car
near enough to Chumphon for a surprise piss up eh

----------


## cyrille

> beach's





> croc's





> Abo's


wtf?  :Confused:

----------


## withnallstoke

> near enough to Chumphon for a surprise piss up eh


I'm not in, on whatever dates, ever.  :Smile: 



Bang Saphan - very nice.

https://teakdoor.com/thailands-beache...aphan-yai.html (Bang Saphan Yai.)

----------


## david44

> Originally Posted by david44
> 
> near enough to Chumphon for a surprise piss up eh
> 
> 
> I'm not in, on whatever dates, ever. 
> 
> 
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/thailands-beache...aphan-yai.html (Bang Saphan Yai.)


Looks perfick, always up for a bang, as you are always away we'll have to consume the oatcakes auto-interfrasticalimentary

----------


## ChiangMai noon

other than my garden, this is my favourite camping spot

----------


## david44

Looks great where is it ?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^

not telling

give me a ballpark and i'll tell you if warm

----------


## david44

Koh Pipi?

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Durdle door beach dorset

----------


## withnallstoke

Dorset.  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Koh Pipi?


warmish

----------


## withnallstoke

> Originally Posted by david44
> 
> Koh Pipi?
> 
> 
> warmish

----------


## david44

Koh Op?

----------


## sabang

Beaches are pretty to look at, but a bit of a pain to be on (and why have sex on them?). They are also relatively barren, in a biological sense. My favorite beaches feature no or very few people, and I like topography too.

Which is why my favorite beach is Steamers Beach, NSW, and I doubt anyone here will take the effort to make it there.

Chesil beach is pretty fine too.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i've also camped here many a time

where's this dave

where's this eh precious?

----------


## boloa

Three Cliffs Bay Campsite ,Three Cliffs , Gower near Swansea  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Three Cliffs Bay Campsite , Gower in Swansea


like fukk it is


did you look at the properties?
 :kma: 





> Three Cliffs Bay Campsite , Gower in Swansea

----------


## rickschoppers

> ^
> 
> Great song by the way. 
> 
> Plenty of quality Beach's with no people South of Pratuup KK. 
> 
> Start at Ban Krut and keep going South. 
> 
> Avoid weekends and public holidays and enjoy cracking quality beach's.
> ...


Terry, what are your top five beaches in Thailand? My New Year's resolution is to visit several white sand beaches this year.

----------


## david44

> Beaches are pretty to look at, but a bit of a pain to be on (and why have sex on them?). They are also relatively barren, in a biological sense. My favorite beaches feature no or very few people, and I like topography too.
> 
> Which is why my favorite beach is Steamers Beach, NSW, and I doubt anyone here will take the effort to make it there.
> 
> Chesil beach is pretty fine too.


Steamers yes my pals uncle was a t the adjacent ACT base , further down south of Batemans there's some great places and while not a beach resort Eden is spectacular.

I was however hoping somewhere i CAN DRIVE TO 
It's a full day to Cha Am around 1000km from home but could overnight as usual in Sophanburi which means I can get to S PPK on day 2

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by boloa
> 
> Three Cliffs Bay Campsite , Gower in Swansea
> 
> 
> like fukk it is
> 
> 
> did you look at the properties?


https://www.coolcamping.co.uk/campsi...y-caravan-park

 :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
kunt

have a red
 :Smile:

----------


## reinvented

Onetahuti was nice
as is new brighton
less so chigasaki

----------


## david44

I think parking a Thai pickup in New Brighton might attract scallies

----------


## VocalNeal

Sorry no pics but 5.05861 115.529545 

Nice long beach, shallow rise for swimming, faces west, used to be a beach-house with windsurfers etc. Guaranteed veery few people. Have spent many a Sunday there on my Surfjet.

----------


## DJ Pat

I'm going here next month, will be the best beach I've been to since Pattaya



Koh Bulon Leh

----------


## withnallstoke

> best beach I've been to since Pattaya


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## terry57

> Terry, what are your top five beaches in Thailand? My New Year's resolution is to visit several white sand beaches this year.


Actually,   it all relies on the weather and season. 

The best beach in the world can be covered in flotsam and shit if visiting at the wrong time of the year or just plain unlucky to visit when a storm blows through. 

Thailand has some beautiful beaches but the above formula applies. 

Hard to go by the beaches on the Andaman sea on a good day but the ones along the Gulf of Thailand can be equally as good when the weathers on. 

Now and the next few months are the time to start your visit before the next monsoon season. 

April is particularly good because of the lack of wind but very very fokin hot. Great for diving though.

February is good for just plebing out on the beach.

----------


## VocalNeal

> The best beach in the world can be covered in flotsam and shit if visiting at the wrong time of the year


Or completely inundated with jellyfish  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DJ Pat

Love the advice on the resort website:




> *What to pack?*
> 
> 
> Because “shopping” options on the island are limited,
> guests may want to consider bringing along any of the items listed  below. However, Pansand guests are advised to leave behind worries and  concerns.



Didn't realise that nearby Koh Tarutao had such a history. 



> Ko Tarutao is a place of historical importance. Between 1938 and 1948,  more than 3000 Thai criminals and political prisoners were held here,  including Sittiporn Gridagon, the son of Rama VII.  During World War II, food and medical supplies from the mainland were  depleted and many prisoners died from malaria. Those who survived, both  prisoners and guards, became pirates in the nearby Strait of Malacca.  Later they were suppressed by British troops in 1944

----------


## Dapper

Scotland, Wales, Cornwall.

North West France.

Sri Lanka,

Southern Italy,

Lakes - Alps, Ticino

----------


## phukitbound

Hikkaduwa Beach, Sri Lanka 

Chaweng Noi, Koh Samui ( not nearly as crowded as main Chaweng)

Bangtao Beach, Phuket

Palm Cove, NQ, Australia

Koh Phi Phi Leh, Maya Beach, Thailand

----------


## phukitbound

http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/med...aelmas-cay.jpg

I forgot Michaelmas Cay which is a sandbar in the middle of the great barrier reef. You can swim off of it.

----------


## Neverna

..........

----------


## klong toey

Any beach near to Gerts birth place is nice and quite always enjoy a stroll along the beaches down South.
Beaches & Bay | Pattani travel advice tours and hotels resorts

----------


## phukitbound

^Nice..

Cua Dai beach near Hoi An, Vietnam is a great beach. White sand, quiet and no dogs or hagglers.

----------


## thaimeme

Nuva Hiva, Marquesas - take your pick, as they're all breathtaking and isolated from cuntish tourists.

La Digue, Seychelles - [Anse Source d'Argent]

----------


## david44

> Nuva Hiva, Marquesas - take your pick, as they're all breathtaking and isolated from cuntish tourists.
> 
> La Digue, Seychelles - [Anse Source d'Argent]


Don't know La Digue but yes the Marquesas once flotation tanks fitted to the Hilux do you think 1000 bahts diesel will suffice!

----------


## Henrie



----------


## david44

> 



Looks perfect Henrie want to give us a clue where it is please,Thailand,Inner Wrongholia, Berk in a Fasso?

----------


## Henrie

North coast of Spain.

----------


## david44

Ok thanks, think more likely to park at your 7/11 than drive to Spain from here in the Golden Pie Angle,I admot it does look nice is near Figueras I stayed in Port Lligat and Selvas many years ago when shirking in Barcelona with the stress on Bar

----------


## Neverna

^^^ It looks like Playa Torimbia.

----------


## david44

i don't think near Llanes I know all the beaches in walking distance spent many holidays there a great spot for Cider too, maybe beyond Poo but not Llanes town.

----------


## Neverna

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Pl...1dbd94ee766967

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

wow surprised Jeff has ventured out of his cellar. :Confused: 




> Nuva Hiva, Marquesas - take your pick, as they're all breathtaking and isolated from cuntish tourists.
> 
> La Digue, Seychelles - [Anse Source d'Argent]

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> 
> Terry, what are your top five beaches in Thailand? My New Year's resolution is to visit several white sand beaches this year.
> 
> 
> Actually,   it all relies on the weather and season. 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Terry, but what are your favorite 5 beaches in Thailand when the weather is 'on'?

----------


## PeeCoffee

[QUOTE=ChiangMai noon;3176291]other than my garden, this is my favourite camping spot[QUOTE]

great pic. Dorset for sure. :UK: 

Withnallstoke got there first.

----------


## S Landreth

Ive visited a few beaches, but still havent found many that could compete with some in South Florida (and their waterways). There are a few South Florida beaches in the recruitment video below.







> I like nice white sand no people


I enjoy people at/on the beach. See above

----------


## david44

> Thanks for the info Terry, but what are your favorite 5 beaches in Thailand when the weather is 'on'?


Once youve settled other score ,how about some responses to ricks question, Florida Gold Coast are too far, recent threads put me off Vietnam ,ever been to Kompot? I heard good reports only draw back is Cambo roads

----------


## halen

Beaches are my favourite ones and love to take a sun bath along with white sandy beach.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Harvey Bay and Frazer Island where peaceful, clean,warm, endless white sand beaches 15 years ago.


Orzola beach in Lanzarote is the same apart from the little dogging alcoves built by amorous tourists.



La Gomera in the Canary Islands is another little gem..

----------


## OhOh

*Many years ago* I stayed at the Tongsai Bay hotel on Kho Samui. Although the private hotel beach was probably man made with imported sharp sand, the other beaches around the bay were like talcum powder in texture and brilliant white. The bay is the northern most bay on the east coast.

----------


## reinvented

thong nai phan on Ko Phanyan was nice
but i was young and foolish and coming down like a motherfocker

----------


## david44

where is Ko Phanyan cannot see on my map Andaman or Pacific?

----------


## DJ Pat



----------


## Neo

Otres Beach, Compton Bay, Tarifa..

----------


## rickschoppers

> where is Ko Phanyan cannot see on my map Andaman or Pacific?


Full Moon Party.

----------


## DJ Pat

I'll be here in 4wks

----------


## halen

I like peoples around me the white sandy beaches shiny sun crystal blue water and me riding on it.

----------


## Luigi

> I like peoples around me the white sandy beaches shiny sun crystal blue water and me riding on it.


Do you usually travel there by van, halen?

----------


## halen

> Terry, what are your top five beaches in Thailand? My New Year's resolution is to visit several white sand beaches this year.


Here are some top beaches of Thailand. 

Railay Beach, Krabi

Mai Khao, Phuket

Kata Beach, Phuket

Phi Phi Don, Koh Phi Phi

Bophut, Koh Samui

----------

